# Ethical Snow Goose Hunting



## DeerScarer

I've been reading the numerous threads on snow goose hunting tactics here, and it strikes me that people who stalk, and jump-shoot snow geese are often equated with people who violate the law, or hunt unethically. Yet, not only is stalking legal, it is also a far older and more difficult method than decoy hunting. IMO it should be viewed as the more traditional technique! Personally, I find stalking to be satisfying in ways I doubt decoy hunting could be. It is more physically challenging, and pits the wits and wood-craft of the hunter against those of the quarry. Like bow hunting big game instead of using a rifle, stalking waterfowl seems like a more natural experience than decoy hunting.

On the other hand, perhaps there is a correlation between snow goose stalkers and general scoff-laws. If so, I would just like to say, I am NOT one of those guys, and I would appreciate not being equated with them just because I _legally_ stalk and jump-shoot waterfowl!

-Dave


----------



## Leo Porcello

What a way to start 2006. Lets get this year after year argument going.

My opinion is this. Jump shooters suck. They say it is harder and takes more skill. Funniest thing I have ever heard. Anyone can stalk. Not everyone can deke birds.

You can have 30,000 snows in a field and joe the jackass comes along and puts the sneak on them right after we leave from scouting them. He has his extended magazine. He gets 40 yards from the birds. He whistles. All the heads go up. He starts mowing them down and all the birds migrate north and the area is now void of birds. He maybe gets 20 birds. He puts them in a pile. He takes his picture and he in his mind is a hero. What joe the jackass does not know is is that those birds have been in that field for 4 or 5 days. They are getting pretty comforatble and are coming in the field in groups of 5 to 300 birds at a time. Tomorrow's forecast is for some light snow and 40 mph winds. Me and 4 others are going to set up 1,000 decoys. The cards are in our favor to shoot tons of birds. We won't just get one volley. We will have shots of flock after flock. However we don't know that joe the jackass hit the field that evening just after we scouted them for the 4th night. So we set up and the birds never show. Thanks joe you jackass!
And since this is going to be one of those stupid threads that will probably end up getting deleted let me say that I hate roost busters. Roost busters suck as well.

Happy New Year. Its 2006! Well gotta go try on my cow outfit. Those snows are going to know what hit them. mooooo mooooo moooooo! :beer:


----------



## tb

Man oh man. I used to think North Dakota was a big state. That it was big enough for us all to hunt the way we want, if we work at it. To each his own. Live and let live. Find some birds and have at it. Do your thing. Whatever circumstance dictates at the time.

Seems to me that when hunters start to fight this way amongst themselves that the anti-hunters and the farm bureau types are the only ones that win.

Its called divide and conquer.


----------



## wooduck26

DeerScarer said:


> more difficult method than decoy hunting.


OK! So whens the last time you DECOY hunted Snows? Whatever! :roll:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

I will honesty say that i sneak and jumpshoot snow geese. Ive decoyed snows and i think its easier then sneaking them. if you think that sneakin snow geese is so easy why dont you just give it a try. You have thousands of eyes that are looking around for the slightest movements and not only that most of north dakota is pretty flat land. after decoy snows snow geese most likely dont land in the same spot either. in my opinon decoying is funner but sneaking is more of a challange.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Ive been there had 10-12 thousand birds 20 yards from me we shot killed XX amount of birds and spent 3 hours picking up birds and shooting cripples, it was justt a waste of time. No sport in it whats so ever its called "SHOOTING" :roll:

Ditchwhoring physically challanging? yeah it is but more often then not you end busting the birds when they are 60 yards out and you flock shoot and cripple 1-2 birds. Any idiot with a gun and a love for mud can do that.. :eyeroll: 
I would love to see somebody try to sneak 10 flocks and see on average how close they can get, I bet there average would beyond 60 yards.

Try fooling 2-3 thousand snows that are migrating to come down into shoot gun range. PRICELESS!!!


----------



## charles

PorkChop said:


> What a way to start 2006. Lets get this year after year argument going.
> 
> My opinion is this. Jump shooters suck. They say it is harder and takes more skill. Funniest thing I have ever heard. Anyone can stalk. Not everyone can deke birds.
> 
> You can have 30,000 snows in a field and joe the jackass comes along and puts the sneak on them right after we leave from scouting them. He has his extended magazine. He gets 40 yards from the birds. He whistles. All the heads go up. He starts mowing them down and all the birds migrate north and the area is now void of birds. He maybe gets 20 birds. He puts them in a pile. He takes his picture and he in his mind is a hero. What joe the jackass does not know is is that those birds have been in that field for 4 or 5 days. They are getting pretty comforatble and are coming in the field in groups of 5 to 300 birds at a time. Tomorrow's forecast is for some light snow and 40 mph winds. Me and 4 others are going to set up 1,000 decoys. The cards are in our favor to shoot tons of birds. We won't just get one volley. We will have shots of flock after flock. However we don't know that joe the jackass hit the field that evening just after we scouted them for the 4th night. So we set up and the birds never show. Thanks joe you jackass!
> And since this is going to be one of those stupid threads that will probably end up getting deleted let me say that I hate roost busters. Roost busters suck as well.
> 
> Happy New Year. Its 2006! Well gotta go try on my cow outfit. Those snows are going to know what hit them. mooooo mooooo moooooo! :beer:


The jackars parts I tryied sneakin and realized the what porkchop said here is true although it is fair chase/legal and all that justifacation it just don't help after the banging stops. it to me is a me me me thing again I have done it but have since seen the light


----------



## Leo Porcello

For the record I did it as well and saw the light. Sneaking is easy. Having patience to sneak is another thing. I rather set up a 1,000 dekes and get skunked than pop over a hill, empty my gun, get 30 birds, and screw the rest of my fellow hunters in that area.


----------



## muskat

I cant wait for the day when I have the decoys to hunt snows. Hopefully within the next couple of years, but until then Im not going to just sit at home. I love to pass shoot, and if the oppurtunity is perfect, I will jump a flock of snows.

Looks like all of us who dont hunt snows over decoys can just stay at home. uke:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Lets all hold hands and sing...

Kuhm Bah Yah...
Kuhm Bah Yah... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES

muskat said:


> Looks like all of us who dont hunt snows over decoys can just stay at home. uke:


Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## Canada_Hunter

To each their own but i rather shoot 10 birds in a couple hours over decoys than sneaking a limit in 30 seconds...nowdays with the 20 birds a day limit i dont see why i would risk sneaking on a flock...not much of a challenge and if you get close enough most likely you will be over limit.anyway what do you do with all the meat?


----------



## iowa2020

heres to porkchop :beer:
one minute your sneaking up a ditch at em, the next thing you know your flying into a field in your s-10 blazer with your buddies hanging out the sunroof and the passenger windows emptying your guns and kill two geese outta the field i just got permission to set up on the next morning ten hours from home. boy that's awesome!!!


----------



## DeerScarer

Don't listen to that bunk, *Canada_Hunter*, my personal best is four in one day. Stalking a flock of snows is about as "easy" as stalking a deer!

-Dave


----------



## DeerScarer

iowa2020 said:


> heres to porkchop :beer:
> one minute your sneaking up a ditch at em, the next thing you know your flying into a field in your s-10 blazer with your buddies hanging out the sunroof and the passenger windows emptying your guns and kill two geese outta the field i just got permission to set up on the next morning ten hours from home. boy that's awesome!!!


O.k., see that's the kind of behavior I'm talking about. I don't do all the crazy things you guys are talking about. But I have seen decoy hunters race past a field of snows I was stalking in an attempt to scare them off. That's illegal, not only is it driving game with an automobile, it is interference with a legal hunt!


----------



## DeerScarer

*GooseBuster3* your post is internally contradictory. :-? Which is it, 20 yards or 60? XX birds bagged, or 1 - 2 wounded? Are you secretly on my side? It would make sense if you were speaking tongue-in-cheek....

-Dave


----------



## DeerScarer

wooduck26 said:


> DeerScarer said:
> 
> 
> 
> more difficult method than decoy hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> OK! So whens the last time you DECOY hunted Snows? Whatever! :roll:
Click to expand...

Don't misrepresent me, what I said was stalking is a far older and more difficult method than decoy hunting, and therefore ought to be viewed as the more traditional method. Unless you twist my words and give them a meaning I did not intend, you cannot argue with that statement. After all, decoying was invented to make it easier to kill birds, _not_ more sportsmanlike! It is percieved as more sportsmanlike today for various reasons, some of which don't seem very believable. Anyway, if stalking is really the low-road to mass slaughter of birds, then they should ban decoying Spring Light-Geese so as to maximize the harvest! During what other season are you allowed to use extender mags and recorded electronic calls?


----------



## DeerScarer

*PorkChop*, you need to take yourself less seriously. Geese may refer to you as the White Death, but they refer to me as, "the white idiot who thinks we don't see him sneaking up on us." :lol: :lol: :lol:

-Dave


----------



## Canada_Hunter

> Don't listen to that bunk, Canada_Hunter, my personal best is four in one day. Stalking a flock of snows is about as "easy" as stalking a deer!


I had many occasion to sneak a field with 30 000 snows this year,it would've been so easy...they were all feeding at 20 yards of the wood line...even deerscarer could have crippled a few..well maybe...

ALL U AD TO DU IS TAKE UR GUN NAW'MSAYIN N SHOOT DA SNOW'S IN DA FARKIN HOLE,YA DIG?


----------



## Ty

I guess you can do what you want but Im with Porkchop. Its just stupid.

I have jumped them back in the day and will say that to consistently get into range just will not happen unless you have the perfect opportunity.

I dont do it anymore but do know that theres a reason I have dreams at night of flocks of snows trying to land on my face. :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello

DeerScarer said:


> *PorkChop*, you need to take yourself less seriously. Geese may refer to you as the White Death, but they refer to me as, "the white idiot who thinks we don't see him sneaking up on us." :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> -Dave


Well if you knew anything about me you would know I don't take my self so seriously and that is why that joke of a statement is there.

BTW right now the geese are not the only ones thinking your an idiot. Happy New Year. Today I am the Birthday Boyyyyyyyy :beer:


----------



## muskat

I love the way you guys justify how you USED to hunt snows.



> For the record I did it as well and saw the light


Did you see the light, or did you finally acquire enough equipment to hunt them successfully???


----------



## Leo Porcello

I did it 3 times max but I actually think twice. It did not feel right and I figured out quickly what I was doing to the area and the other hunters. No one had to tell me. I figured it out on my own. Its not brain surgery you know. Now I usually set up 150 windsocks or rags and I am successful. No I don't kill hundreds at a time but usaully 3 to 10 a hunt and I am satisfied with that. I don't fill my freezer right away and I can justify more days afield. Can't imagine shooting 200 birds in one day and then having to quite because I don't want to waste birds. I do own maybe 1,000 rags, who knows how many windsocks because my wife has been making them for me but like I stated above I rarely put out more than 150. So don't cry you don't have enough to decoy them. Take that $20 you were going to get drunk with or smoke or rent movies or McDonalds and go get you some rags or some economy windsocks.


----------



## 6162rk

THE BIG THING THAT I KNOW GOES ON BY THE SNEAKERS/JUMPERS IS THEY DON'T GET PERMISSION TO HUNT THE LAND THE GEESE ARE ON. I HAVE SEEN IT IN THE STATES AS WELL AS CANADA. WHEN A FLOCK IS ON THE GROUND AND SEVERAL GROUPS ARE LOOKING AT IT THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN THEY ALL START MOVING IN TELL ME WHO ASKED PERMISSION. WHEN YOU PUT OUT DECOYS YOU BETTER HAVE PERMISSION BECAUSE YOU JUST CAN'T GRAB THEM AND RUN. MOST PEOPLE THAT OWN THE LAND AREN'T AROUND OR ARE HARD TO FIND. I'M NOT JUST TALKING ABOUT NORTH DAKOTA EITHER, BUT IT IS INCLUDED IN THIS GENERAL STATEMENT. I REALLY HATE WHEN THE SNEAKERS TRY TO JUMP BIRDS THAT HAVE LANDED SHORT OF THE DECOYS YOU ARE SITTING IN. PS I HAVE SOME DECOYS FOR SALE CAUSE I HAVE MORE THAN I CAN PUT OUT. IF YOU WANT TO GET STARTED SEND AN EMAIL OR PM. REMEMBER NONE OF US STARTED AT THE TOP WITH OUR DECOYS. IT'S AN ADDICTION.


----------



## Dusty05

I'm with ya Porkchop, and you know I don't own a single snow goose decoy.


----------



## DeerScarer

Wow.  There certainly is a lot of hostility out there. :eyeroll: FYI, I hunt by the law. That should be enough, but perhaps for some it is not. Therefore, this year I will carry a cell phone with the numbers to local law enforcement on speed dial - just in case.
uke:

Thank you, Muskat, and everyone else who defends the legal practise of hunting without decoys. This past fall I began building up my duck and goose decoy collection. Perhaps I will eventually be able to join the ranks of the legitimate, but before I do, just once, I'd like to slaughter about a dozen and a half snows with five rounds.
*Canada_Hunter*, no doubt you will graciously invite me to join you on that shelterbelt where you can flock-shoot at 20 yards so that I can get this out of my system? :lol:

-Dave


----------



## Canada_Hunter

believe me or not i dont care :lol:


----------



## tengoose1

As long as you have permission who cares how you kill them. My experience with snow geese and decoys is that every time you put them out they go to the next field. Our plan this year is to lay in the field and not put out any decoys, let em land and shoot the no good white SOBS. Save the tundra at no costs!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

6 shots into one flock or the chance to shoot decoying birds for a morning. Do the math I think you will kill more and do more for the tundra by decoying them. But you guys insist on jumping them and pushing them north. They just get to the tundra faster. It sounds like you jumpers want instant gratification. I feel sorry for your women.

These posts are only going to get better. It won't be too long before that idiot snowkiller from Williston is posting exact fields, miles from towns and gps coordinates like he did last year. I love this time of year!! 8)


----------



## DeltaBoy

PorkChop said:


> It sounds like you jumpers want instant gratification. I feel sorry for your women.


Oh it's going to get interesting... :lol:


----------



## 280IM

All the jumpers have come out of the closet. Now that they addmit to it will they now go so far as to get premission to hunt also? Looks like a good year coming up there may still be some ethics in snow goose hunting. :beer: 280


----------



## iowa2020

tengoose
wow!!!! you da man!!!! with all your raping and killing of those nasty good for nuthin scurge of the earth white menace!!! now go, go with your hevi-shot and beat back the white devils.


----------



## tengoose1

Whats a x box? Hevi-shot? Are you crazy? The only thing I shoot hs at is canada geese.


----------



## 280IM

Do you know the difference between hunting and killing? Do you know that anti hunting groups read these forums all the time? That BS in post #3 not only shows your IQ but reflects back on other real hunters.
280IM


----------



## 280IM

The above post is to tengoose1 280


----------



## tengoose1

There are many different ways to take game while hunting. Some are more objectionable to others than not, whether it is bears with dogs or over bait, making drives for deer, pass shooting or putting the jump on waterfowl. I apologize if I offended anyone in my post and I edited it. I got a little carried away! As far as the ethical part yes and no. If they had permission than yes if not than no, thats tresspassing and that is unethical not to mention illegal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is another one of those never ending arguments that a webmaster just loves to see. :lost: 2 different people hunting 2 different ways that occasionally overlapse in a hunting environment that affects another.

If someone is hunting legally, then there really is nothing you're challenging other than what you believe your ethics are. Please don't use personal attacks just because someone chooses to hunt a certain way. I don't allow it here.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## grizzly

allthough I am not a jump shooter.I see nothing wrong with it.it was a form of hunting ducks and geese lonnnnnnnnggggggggg before decoy hunting.if some dont believe me just ask your grandfather.


----------



## KEN W

I have no problem with jump shooting....I've done it many times.Sure I prefer decoy shooting,but sometimes it just isn't possible.When the first flocks come north and everything is mud.mud.mud.....no way am I going to carry hundreds of decoys out into a field at my age.

Plus some people just don't have the numbers of decoys to hunt snows....jump shooting or pass shooting is the only way for them.

The conservation season is to kill as many geese as possible and the USFW wants them harrassed all the way north to deplete fat reserves and thus lower nest success.So have at 'em.


----------



## h2ofwlr

There is nothing wrong with pass shooting in the traditional sense, you get between the roost and the field field and shoot the lower birds as they come across within range. Here is the point--the roost did not get busted, so the birds will stick around. What :******: me is the guys shooting the roost pond 1st thing the the morning or at nightfall. That really screws up everybody. I had it happen in MB this past fall, some idiots shoot the roost 20 minutes before legal, as a result the birds did not come out to feed like normal becuase they were so uptight and jumpy from the idiots blasting away on their roost. uke:

It has been my experince that a fair amount of ground pounders are law breakers. They do drive into fields blazing away. Enter upon posted land. Shooting none legal birds, etc. For example I was in SD asking permission to hunt a field and the farmer and me were talking and going to hunt together the next morning, and all of a sudden Bambababaambambababambabambambabambambabambambambaam I look at the farmer and he says--I did not give anybody permission to hunt and he hauls butt with his PU to confront the tresspasers. I could hear him yelling from 3/4 mile away he was so POd while his wife and I talked up at the fram house. He came back extremely :******: becuase crippled birds were all over the place and they guys had an attitude "what did we do wrong?". (For one thing in SD you MUST have permission to hunt on private property, shooting from a moving vehicle is illegal) I helped him for 2 hours picking up the geese throwing them into his truck while he went and shot the cripples. Guess how many Specks were dead and crippled too? And Canadas? Ya think there were over 60 (3 man limit) S&Bs downed? So these ground pounders are very unethical IMO and by their indiscriminate methods of blasting away are indeed doing illegal acts. The farmer asked if I wanted any of the birds and I declined. All I said was, please don't judge all of us hunters as idiots like those 3 guys were.

So maybe some of us based upon past poor experinces with the ground pounders want nothing to do with them or their illegal ways. Yup these week end warriors have really soured many landowners to allowing hunting on their land.

One other illegal activity that really frosts me is the rifle shooters, they use mostly varmint rifles and are picking off the neck collored birds in the flocks. It it illegal to shoot migratory birds with a rfile, #2 they are targetting the collars to profit from the sale of neck collars or to be boosted about how many collars they got :roll: This specifics targetting via a rifle also is skewing the data on Snows as they use it to determine average age, etc... But some just spray and pray. It is really interesting when a spray and pray type sprays the field of decoys when you are amongst the decoys.  Idiots.

Thus based upon my experience, I have encountered by far more illegal activity by these ground pounders during the spring season, thus why I am biased against them. You know what the sad thing is? Most of these idiots will never read my or others comments of how their actions have adversely effected the law abiding hunters and landowners. They are not hunters--they are self centered shooters that do not care how their action effect others. Its been my experience that most guys frequenting the forums in the off season are hunters, not the "shooters" .


----------



## 280IM

You can't blame the land owners for no allowing hunting when these jumpers just come on thier land with no regard for anything or anyone.
The jumpers,spot lighters,and pickup shooters make hard on the people that really like to hunt ethically. I was hopeing the price of gas would the jumpers home. Mauser


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

We had to resort to jump shooting this weekend, all we did was ponds and stockdams. Pretty hard to decoy ducks when its 50 mph winds and 70 degrees in freakin january, its ridiculous. We are having no rain and we have wildfire warnings all week.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer

I just like killing geese!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeerScarer

h2ofwlr said:


> There is nothing wrong with pass shooting in the traditional sense, you get between the roost and the field field and shoot the lower birds as they come across within range...
> 
> It has been my experince that a fair amount of ground pounders are law breakers. They do drive into fields blazing away. Enter upon posted land. Shooting none legal birds, etc... So maybe some of us based upon past poor experinces with the ground pounders want nothing to do with them or their illegal ways...
> 
> One other illegal activity that really frosts me is the rifle shooters... But some just spray and pray. It is really interesting when a spray and pray type sprays the field of decoys when you are amongst the decoys.  Idiots.
> 
> You know what the sad thing is? Most of these idiots will never read my or others comments of how their actions have adversely effected the law abiding hunters and landowners. They are not hunters--they are self centered shooters that do not care how their action effect others. Its been my experience that most guys frequenting the forums in the off season are hunters, not the "shooters" .


I have no problem with this well-supported thoughtful position. I haven't violated any of the laws mentioned. In fact, I have had two of my stalks ruined by car-shooters. I shake my head thinking of them screeching to a halt and piling out of their big truck each with loaded gun in hand. :eyeroll:

One request: if you see me creeping up a ditch or fenceline next to a field or transition slough holding a flock of snows, don't assume anything. In my experience they usually take off and land like a funnel cloud so you have to be really close in order to pass shoot effectively. When they take off, if they come over me, I pick a bird and shoot. As often as not, I get one or two (although over 30 years old, I am just starting out as a waterfowl hunter). I am happy if they come down dead. I hate wounding any animal. I have never done flock-shooting, but have to admit it does sound tempting except for the wounding and the risk of hitting out-of-season birds. In the past I have always made the birds fly before shooting.

I am still not sure of the difference between a roost and a transition slough. When I lived in South Dakota last year I had what I think was a transition slough near my house, which I hunted first thing in the morning and late in the evening. Perhaps it was a roost, but scouting it by moonlight (unarmed, don't stereotype) always revealed no birds on the ice. There was a large lake nearby with up to 100,000 birds reported on it during the migration. Sometimes I saw the birds come in from the direction of that lake to land on the slough. Sometimes the other way around. But often the birds would be on the slough at the beginning and ending of legal shooting hours.

Ultimately, I find the law to be my most reliable guide regarding ethical hunting tactics. If I hunted so as to please everyone on these forums, I would never hunt, and I think that beginners in general would be discouraged from taking up the sport if they read threads like this one.

-Dave


----------



## rowdie

I know that with canadians, when you deke them in a field, its usually only a couple of times and then they move! Along the river, I like to pass shoot, as not to cange their feeding habits. I get mad when people mess with the geese in any way in the field....oh unless its me. :wink:

My point is that when someone else is hunting legal, having a good time leagally, then leave them alone. If you scouted a field and it got messed up so what, what if someone would have beat you there the next day, same thing. I don't know how many times I've went unting and fishing only to learn someone else had been there or is still in MY spot.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

The one thing I wish some hunters would be considerate about is that when you get beat to a spot in the morning or whenever, don't go set up in the same field off the X :eyeroll: . In my experiences all the hunters that set up in the same field as me have only managed to sail one bird into the next section, showing that the birds will go to the X first. Even though it feels good to get a good shoot and skunk the other hunters, that isn't always the case because they make the field look abnormal with two different decoys spreads making the birds even more wary which isn't helping either group of hunters out. I think two decoy spreads within a half mile is to much. Thats why it is important to scout and find backup fields. It's gonna make things a lot better for everyone.


----------



## h2ofwlr

DeerScarer said:


> In my experience they usually take off and land like a funnel cloud so you have to be really close in order to pass shoot effectively. -Dave


The reason they are in a funnel cloud formation is because of hunting pressure, it is a defensive move on their part. When they have been left alone for a few days, they head out of the roost more like Mallards do. Thus why the constant pressure makes it so difficult to hunt them. And the run and gunners (road hunters) make it that much worse. I have had flocks in SD over a 3/4 mile away--1/2 off the gravel road and 3/4 mile down--literally get up upon seeing my truck driving 35 mph when I crested the hill----they were harassed so badly by the run and gunners from the weekend warriors that on sight of a vehicle they got up  That makes them impossible to even track their movements to potentially hunt them, all due to run and gunners, and jumpers, etc...:iroll:

Here is an important tip: Do NOT ever shoot at the lead flock (first flock of the day) when pass or decoy hunting. Because if you do all the others will follow the lead flock and they will change their flight line. Instead let the lead flock come over you undisturbed and then settle in upwind of you. Then when the smaller more decoyable flocks appraoach, often they will come in low over your decoy spread or where you are pass shooting. That is the perfect set up---getting in between the roost and the field where they are piling into. And they can be 1/2 mile up wind of you with a 20 MPH wind they won't hear the shoots either and a steady flow of birds to hunt often for a couple of hours time makes for the great hunt.

As for Herters Decoys comments. I have had Guides and hunters set up literally 200 yds down wind of us when we were already setting up for over an hour---it was extremely self centered actions on thier part and screwed up our hunt big time as a result of it. If you got beat to the field, at least ask if it would be OK to join forces, if too many guys or don't want to to do that, then move along to field B or C. Yes, that means a good hunter that is scouting will have back up fields to hunt just for in case.


----------



## jb

I fail to see how you can lump all sneakers in the same group I think anyone on this board will agree shooting from you truck, rifle is bad for everyone but the guy who scouts out the field then gets the farmers ok to hunt then chooses to sneak vs. decoys I'm not sure what the problem is would it be my choice to sneak it no, I would set up a decoy spread but that's me that's what I like, who am I to say what someone else dose. Shooting the roost is a different story IMO that will screw everyone but a field sneaker will not run all the geese off any worse than hunting pressure from decoy hunters If they are getting shot at their getting shot at :sniper:


----------



## DeerScarer

*H20fwler*: So, what you're basically saying is that if everyone would just change their tactics to the same as yours, then the geese would change their behavior in ways that would lead to even greater success for you and others like you. :lol: It's tempting to believe, since you are obviously much more experienced than I, and it is apparent that you are not lying since you are obviously very passionate about what you are saying. But then I remember that the USFWS and their Canadian counterparts are looking for ways to _reduce_ the population of snows. If they agreed with you they could ban decoy-less hunting at any time.

The cheapest decoys I would consider at this time are the Silo-socks. Those look realistic enough to fool me from a distance (no, not pass-shooting distance, :lol: you wise-acres), but they are still in the $600-$700 range for ten dozen. I could trade in all three of my guns and not raise that much. But maybe I can pass the hat since all you decoy hunters are so certain that you'd have much better luck if I weren't out jumping 'em. :lol:

-Dave


----------



## Leo Porcello

Like I said above. ANYBODY can sneak birds. It just takes patience. Not everybody can decoy as that takes knowledge and some other big words that I can't spell :lol: . I have had the same experiance of driving down the road and the snows flying away for their lives at the sight of the vehicle and I have found the private fields that snows have not been jumped because the land owner would not allow it and you can drive 100 yards from the birds. Some may take off a little but they just land ahead of the other birds on the ground. New birds to the area and scared birds will tornado into the field. The birds that are at ease may get 100 yards off the ground from the roost to the feed. Jumpers believe what you want to believe but at some point when you pump your 3 to 8 rounds into 10,000 snows on the ground and nothing drops and then the birds are gone from the area you will realize the error of your ways. I am glad it only took me 2 or 3 times.

And I say if you have the nutz to set up in a field that someone else is set up in you should have the nutz to ask to join up. If you don't have a B or C field then go home or scout for an evening hunt. If you want to screw something find a goat, chicken, or a member of the opposite sex and take it or them home. Don't screw a fellow hunter that beat you to the field.


----------



## 280IM

DeerScarer trade you computer for some decoys, you can have the fun of shooting geese over decoys, the many you save by not paying each month for the computer servce you can buy more decoys or get a part time job, now that you are use to crawling on your knees you can help lay carpeting part time more money for decoys give it some thought.
280


----------



## DeerScarer

Some of you guys don't quite get it. I _like_ the way I hunt. It's good excersize, and I find getting within range quite challenging, so I consider it sporting/fair chase. If I had the extra money for dekes, and the extra gas money and time to do the extra scouting, then I'd give decoying snow geese a try for sure. It sounds like fun! But until I do, all I'm asking is a little slack to do things my way. You decoy hunters have what you consider convincing evidence that stalkers make the birds harder to hunt. Fine, convince the USFWS that banning the practise will mean more birds bagged during the Conservation Order. Until then, live and let hunt! :wink:

-Dave

P.S. more of us should try carrying cell phones and reporting the violations we witness. Car-hunters and trespassers make things tougher on all of us, not just decoy hunters. By-the-way, how does it happen that more than one group sets up on the same field on the same day? Can't you just report the other guys to the land owners? Are hunting laws really that wide-open in ND? I'm only familiar with SD and MN...


----------



## 280IM

Be sure and have your cell phone on vibrate when crawling up on the geese if it rings loud they will fly away


----------



## Leo Porcello

280IM said:


> Be sure and have your cell phone on vibrate when crawling up on the geese if it rings loud they will fly away


 :beer:

You see what happens is you have these jokes like snowkiller from williston ND that post exact coordinates of the field or town and the next day everyone and their brother is there. You would be amazed of the cyber scouters that never ever post. They just lurk looking for free info. I put them in the same class as jumpers and roost busters.


----------



## DeerScarer

PorkChop said:


> You see what happens is you have these jokes like snowkiller from williston ND that post exact coordinates of the field or town and the next day everyone and their brother is there. You would be amazed of the cyber scouters that never ever post. They just lurk looking for free info. I put them in the same class as jumpers and roost busters.


Again, not my style at all. I'd rather spend the day out in nature and see neither hunter nor goose than blitz a field with dozens of half-drunk hot-heads who probably all consider me the reason they can't shoot a goose. :lol: :lol: :lol:

-Dave

P.S. But why get all uptight about it if somebody else wants to go that way? Doesn't seem like it costs you anything, yet you take it personally... :-?


----------



## Leo Porcello

DeerScarer said:


> -Dave
> 
> P.S. But why get all uptight about it if somebody else wants to go that way? Doesn't seem like it costs you anything, yet you take it personally... :-?


How do you figure that? Do you think decoy hunters get visions at night where the birds are? We have to scout and that cost $$$. Just like you jumpers we drive and drive but when we find the birds we leave them alone till the decoy hunt. But most decoy hunters know its best to have back up fields so we drive some more looking for more feeds. And then of course having been burnt time after time buy the jumpers we go back to make sure the birds are still in the "A" field. But a lot of times you go to find no birds and some BoZo walking across the field empty handed. So it not only cost $$$ it cost time.

I remember 2 springs ago dblkluk and one other shot I think 60 or so snows over decoys (maybe it was 40 but it was a good number). Anyway they left and the birds continued to come to the field. He went back a day or two later. When he got there some guy and his son had just completed their sneak. They got a whopping 2 birds and the area was done. Had they decoy hunted those birds would still have been in the area if not the same field and they would have killed many more birds. 9 times out of ten snows will not leave an area because someone set up a bad decoy spread or even if some of them committed and got shot. In my little experiance I have seen them move at most a mile away. This fall it was more like 1/2 mile away. Who knows why when they get jumped they move farther away but they do.

Anyway good luck to you this spring.


----------



## 280IM

Deerscarer you have had it explaianed to you over and over so take your cell phone and go scare the geese. Porkcrop tried to make it clear to you but hit a brick wall, just remmber keep your head low when sneaking up on someone"s set up 280


----------



## grizzly

DeerScarer said:


> Some of you guys don't quite get it. I _like_ the way I hunt. It's good excersize, and I find getting within range quite challenging, so I consider it sporting/fair chase. If I had the extra money for dekes, and the extra gas money and time to do the extra scouting, then I'd give decoying snow geese a try for sure. It sounds like fun! But until I do, all I'm asking is a little slack to do things my way. You decoy hunters have what you consider convincing evidence that stalkers make the birds harder to hunt. Fine, convince the USFWS that banning the practise will mean more birds bagged during the Conservation Order. Until then, live and let hunt! :wink:
> 
> -Dave
> 
> P.S. more of us should try carrying cell phones and reporting the violations we witness. Car-hunters and trespassers make things tougher on all of us, not just decoy hunters. By-the-way, how does it happen that more than one group sets up on the same field on the same day? Can't you just report the other guys to the land owners? Are hunting laws really that wide-open in ND? I'm only familiar with SD and MN...


porkchop...I got the perfect solution for you.....invite him to hunt with you then.


----------



## DeerScarer

280IM said:


> Deerscarer you have had it explaianed to you over and over so take your cell phone and go scare the geese. Porkcrop tried to make it clear to you but hit a brick wall, just remmber keep your head low when sneaking up on someone"s set up 280


*280*, I think you caught on to what I was implying even though in this case I was talking about a hunting practise I also find distasteful. Fair enough. But, since you think I have not paid attention to the anecdotal evidence that appears to support your prejudice against sneakers/jumpers, let me briefly recap my arguments and see if you still feel your side has been vindicated:

1) Jump-shooting waterfowl is a more traditional method than decoying, so don't equate everybody you see sneaking up on birds with the crazies out there doing all sorts of illegal behavior, and who, coincidentally, also don't use decoys.

2) Maybe jump-shooters make it harder for decoy hunters to get birds, and maybe they don't. The emotionally charged arguments against jump shooting are all anecdotal, and the conclusions drawn by the anti-jumpers are not shared by other experienced hunters who have responded to this thread. Therefore, I will continue to let the official policy of the USFWS be my guide in this regard.

I did not begin this thread in order to debate my personal decision to hunt without decoys. This decision is based on my current life circumstances, which may change in the future. Rather, my intent was to challenge the stereotypical image of snow goose stalkers as unethical scoff-laws.

During the course of the discussion I learned a lot more about pass shooting techniques. Thank you to those who shared their knowlegde. It was an unforeseen benefit to me, and may even help me hunt in ways that will spook fewer snow geese in the future.

-Dave


----------



## Leo Porcello

DeerScarer said:


> Rather, my intent was to challenge the stereotypical image of snow goose stalkers as unethical scoff-laws.
> 
> -Dave


I don't feel this way. I have not witnessed any jumpers doing it illegally. I have not witnessed trucks driving across a field with guys hanging out the window. If I did or if I ever do I would not hesitate to call the law. I have the RAP on my cell programmed in. There are a lot of guys out there in the decoys doing illegal things but ofcourse in the spring there are not a lot of laws to abide by.

I guess I don't buy into the whole harass them and they will die on the nesting grounds. I just think it gets them there faster and they breed faster and have young birds faster and if the weather permits like last spring you just have a major increase in the population. Every snow I have shot here in the fall as been chuck full of fat.

As far as pass shooting goes I still dream to get in the middle of two major feeds where the birds are trading back and forth and there are high winds. It would be nice to set up a spread under them. Even if they don't deke the pass shooting would be great. Of course I usually stop at 10 birds because I don't waste meat. Would be a great way to look for bands as well.

And as to Grizzly's comment I am sure there are plenty of guys on this site that would welcome you in their spread. I would as well.


----------



## grizzly

PorkChop said:


> DeerScarer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as to Grizzly's comment I am sure there are plenty of guys on this site that would welcome you in their spread. I would as well.
Click to expand...

deerscarer....there you go.theres your chance to decoy hunt.jump on it. :sniper: I would


----------



## mach

I'm with Chris and Ken W.
If somebody is hunting legally and also has permission to hunt..maybe before you..The landowner might say so and so are here today and you guys can either go tommorrow .. or this evening or go to that corner etc. ..The landowner may not understand the politics/ethics of hunting and is a good person to let other hunters hunt also...be gratefull the farmer gave permission for you guys to hunt whichever way suits the occasion legally...maybe you could invite the jumper to hunt with you in the decoys..as he may not have saved long enough to invest in dekes..give him a taste of the other side of the fence...I have done it before.
Not everybody flock shoots nor are deke hunters crack shots..nobody wants to see/chase cripples...there is a certain degree of experience and skill level in all forms of hunting..like in cards know when to hold them and when to fold them....shoot only what you need and can use/gift out.
.sometimes hunters trespass...that is a matter for the law!!


----------



## DeerScarer

Thanks Griz. You're a real matchmaker. :lol:

Yeah, I'd go out with these guys. One thing makes me hesitate though: This may turn into TMI, but before I get any serious invitations I'd better warn people about some health problems that might make it kinda awkward. I'm only 33, but have diabetes and high blood pressure. Throw in some morning coffee and top it off with a heart-pounding adrenaline rush or two, and I turn into one giant piss-bladder. Don't know how it would go to have one of the group breaking cover every twenty minutes to empty his hyperactive bladder... It's easy when you're stalking, just pause for a moment and unzip... :lol:

Then there's my wife. She comes from a family where they didn't have guns. It would be a tough sell to convince her I would be perfectly safe going hunting for a weekend with some guys I met on the internet... :lol: I do have a friend from eastern Montana who used to hunt snows with his dad (years ago, before I got into goose hunting). He just got married, but I've been working on him to plan a little time off from post-nuptial activities this spring and show me the decoy hunting ropes. In theory he owes me since he hunts deer with me on the family land up north.

-Dave


----------



## Leo Porcello

DeerScarer said:


> Then there's my wife. She comes from a family where they didn't have guns. It would be a tough sell to convince her I would be perfectly safe going hunting for a weekend with some guys I met on the internet...
> -Dave


You will be safe with us! :dead:

Seriously I would think with your medical stuff it would be easier to sit in the blind?? Anyway I don't think your above things would or should scare anyone off.


----------



## grizzly

DeerScarer said:


> Thanks Griz. You're a real matchmaker. :lol:
> 
> no problemo'


----------



## mach

Deerscarer....my hunting buddy has the same medical problem....He just gets into shape/diet before the season and learns when to take the bladder medicine and lay off the coffee....you can join our spread anytime...my host's girl friend where I stay can take good care of us as she is a pharmacist and she knows all about symptoms and advise..

My wife 's friends says I could stay home and she could buy a bird cheaper than I could shoot/hunt it and be safe. .. But she lets me go because she understood all that before we were married........she gets a big kick /prestige out of it when she delivers the birds as gifts to her friends..as some of her friends think the birds have great medicinal/power etc.. as an item which money will never buy at the supermarket....plus they are preped up and taste superb when cooked properly.

So far I have been lucky and the cost per pound is almost the same as the storebought..plus the rush and fullfillment of a long waited successfull safari hunt abroad with good internet amigos....precious!!! :sniper: :beer:

So when it is legal shooting time with permission and the right situation..as they come into range it is :sniper: :sniper: TIME


----------



## super skycarp shooter

I've seen you skycarp stalkers hugging timber lines and in the ditches after those worthless things, youre crazy. You talk about ethics and "saving the tundra". If you want to get rid of those things the best tool ive found is a high powered rifle and a scope. You can pick skycarp off from 400 yards, and thats challenging instead of laying in a 1000 decoys or stalking em' in ditches.


----------



## Leo Porcello

super skycarp shooter said:


> I've seen you skycarp stalkers hugging timber lines and in the ditches after those worthless things, youre crazy. You talk about ethics and "saving the tundra". If you want to get rid of those things the best tool ive found is a high powered rifle and a scope. You can pick skycarp off from 400 yards, and thats challenging instead of laying in a 1000 decoys or stalking em' in ditches.


Well the above will be the turning point of this thread. I wish I could say your joking but unfortunetly this happens all the time especially guys hunting those bands. Oh well another thread gone to the crapper! Thanks super skycarp shooter. Your the man!! uke:


----------



## greenheadfallon

super skycarp shooter said:


> I've seen you skycarp stalkers hugging timber lines and in the ditches after those worthless things, youre crazy. You talk about ethics and "saving the tundra". If you want to get rid of those things the best tool ive found is a high powered rifle and a scope. You can pick skycarp off from 400 yards, and thats challenging instead of laying in a 1000 decoys or stalking em' in ditches.


 :eyeroll: uke: :eyeroll:


----------



## 280IM

Super skycarp shooter If the Moderater doesn't turn this in to law enforcement He should this is a serious matter using a rifle on Federal Migrating waterfoul this gives the anti hunters more ammo to work with. 
There is got to be something wrong with a person to make a statment on a public forum like that, I will do my part to make sure a Federal officer see's it


----------



## wooduck26

Great.............another Hall Monitor.............


----------



## 280IM

Thats right shooting geese with a rifle if not right. Go ahead and snipe from the outside about doing the right thing, this type of thing should not be tolerated set back and do nothing when something as serious as shooting geese with a rifle done. You would be the first to ***** if the anti hunters could get goose hunting banned. 280


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am with you 280IM. Although I think SSS is stirring the pot, I think it needs to be looked into. He can be tracked down. Please let us know what the Feds say.


----------



## tengoose1

> super skycarp shooter Posted: Sun Jan 08, 2006 3:25 pm Post subject: snow geese
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> If you want to get rid of those things the best tool ive found is a high powered rifle and a scope


Its unethical to break the law in my book. Its just plain stupid to break the law and then tell someone. As for breaking the law and posting it on a forum, WOW I'm speechless.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I have no time for those who boast about breaking the law. They shouldn't be categorized with all hunters, give's us all a bad name.

I took care of it, let's please move on.


----------



## Ty

i like to hunt :beer:


----------



## jd mn/nd

Deerscarer, I took an opportinuty to hunt with P.C. and Stoeger two falls ago, we never met until the night before the hunt, I had only spoke with him here on this site and on the phone just prior to our arrival in ND. He showes up with the all of the equipment for a great hunt, decoys, blinds, etc... the only thing he did not do was shoot first ever!!! The entire morning, what a true gentelman and spostsman!! He did not think that we noticed that he was not shooting until all of the guns were empty but we did. This guy is a true class act!!!!!!! If he is offering to take you out hunting DO NOT pass up the opportuninty, you would regret it, let me tell you. Yes my wife also had reservations about me hunting with a complete stanger, now we call each other regularlly, e-mail back and forth,and so on. I do hope that you will exercise the chance to hunt with him, I is a real learning experience. I to use to be a field jumper, now we set up decoys and blinds, with this change comes a new learning curve and not one that happens over night, and yes there have been days when we had the X and did not fire a shot, but thats like doing a sneak and then getting there and birds fly out the other side of the field and no shooting. However, if a person puts in the time like P.C. and many others here you will get as good as they are on the decoy thing. I personally have a long ways to go. You can do this very inexpensively to get started myself and two others each put $150.00 toward decoys bought some on e- bay and private party, and we each purchased our blinds from a retail store on line that was closing out a particular model for $125.00 . No one had more than $275.00 invested, we ended up with about 400 wind socks and rags total some with heads and some with out as the rags wear out we will replace them better socks. In the mean time we do not have a lot of money invested to get started. Good luck hunting and try you dangedest to hook up with P.C., I can speak from personal experceince that it is well worth the your time to hunt with him, you will have one of the best hunts of your life, and I don't mean just going out and slaughter housing birds, I mean the whole expereince.

Later J.D.


----------



## grizzly

too bad there aint more guys like that to lend a hand to fellow hunters.

MY HATS OFF TO YOU PORK CHOP. :beer:


----------



## DeerScarer

mach said:
 

> Deerscarer....my hunting buddy has the same medical problem....He just gets into shape/diet before the season and learns when to take the bladder medicine and lay off the coffee....you can join our spread anytime...


That sounds like an iron-clad invitation to me. Don't mind if I do. PM with details please! (Do you hunt SD or ND? How much notice? Any weekdays? How much is the overnight accomodations? etc.)

-Dave


----------



## Leo Porcello

Gosh JD you trying to make me blush? With all those kind words it sounds like your trying to get a date with me. Sorry but I don't swing that way!! :lol:


----------



## cranebuster

I really wish people would quit hunting pheasants with dogs, it makes them almost impossible to kick up without one, and I don't have one so it pheasant hunters with dogs suck. I wish guys would quit using rabbit distress calls on coyotes, they are so call shy now that I have to use a howler on them, rabbit distress call users suck. I wish people would quit shooting deer with high powered rifles, it makes it so hard for me to shoot them with a bow, everyone should have to bow hunt and rifle hunters suck. I wish people would quit bitc*ing about the way everyone else hunts, it makes it so hard for me to bitc* about the way other people hunt! Buy a box of shells, kill some frigin geese, do it legally, wrap them in bacon and enjoy. The reason I decoy snows is because they're smart as hell, the reason they're smart as hell is because of ditch whores, long live the ditch whore!


----------



## 280IM

Ditch whores I never heard of that I like that,Are they related to the spot-lighting whores we have here in MO? 280


----------



## jd mn/nd

Hey, P.C. the only date I want with you is the next time we can meet up to have another hunt. I have found that these long distance relationships are a real B*&%^h !!! And besides both of our wives would figure it out sooner or later!! Besides you have Stoeger and Dbl Kluck there already, four would be a party not a crowd.

Later J.D.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Your dirty!


----------



## grizzly

PorkChop said:


> Your dirty!


bad part about it pc ....I THINK HE MEANS IT......LOL


----------



## Leo Porcello

Griz,

I know him and trust me he does mean it. I always have a couple extra pair of pants on when JD is around!


----------



## Dusty05

I can vouch for that!


----------



## mach

DeerScarer....I live in Calgary Canada and was thinking about a return trip to Quill Lakes area In Saskatchewan...everything is in rough draft now as to dates and number of people going..but if it all comes together soon..I'll let you know...in 2004..I enjoyed the company of 4 sharpshooter/internet buddies from Twin Cities Minnesota..
Cost would run you near $400 for about 4-5 days..I can pm you the breakdown..you wouldn't need much gear other than your blind and gun/ammo/camo clothes etc.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Dusty05 said:


> I can vouch for that!


Are you one of JD's secret pals?


----------



## jd mn/nd

P.C., the secret is out of the bag now!! Suppose this means we will have to join up with the rainbow coalition now? Funny thing is in all of my years of hunting I have never seen a rainbow sticker on a hunting truck, wonder why that is?

Boy you can sure tell that a few people have the mid winter blahs. Must be getting close to spring snow hunting, can't wait to get back up there.

And who is Dusty 05, a new secret admirer? I do not believe I know this person.

Later J.D.


----------



## Leo Porcello

jd mn/nd said:


> And who is Dusty 05, a new secret admirer? I do not believe I know this person.
> 
> Later J.D.


I think he is on your pay roll and by the stuff he types he probably has a rainbow sticker.


----------



## jd mn/nd

P.C. , I have got no clue who this person is never met them before and defintly not on the payroll. Although I agree with you on the sticker thing.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am not one to call people liars but I think he is in your pocket if you know what I mean. It has to be one of your buddies. Heck you guys get so drunk all the time at your ND house maybe you were drunk walking and put the moves on him? He said he can vouch for you being a little fishy. I guess what happens in Willow City stays in Willow City. That probably why I never head that way.


----------



## honkbuster3

I hate jump shooting. I have done it afew times and always felt bad afterwords. I dont believe that it is fair to the animals. It is much more satisfying to call them in and give the birds a fair chance. Plus its more fun to call and sit in a comfortable blind. :******:


----------



## Goatnose

Well Deerscarer until you are able to understand somewhat the Snow and its likes and dislikes and its reaction to weather, wind, cloud cover, daily movements and how to call and spread decoys under these various conditions and just general habits then you should just keep on creeping. Note, don't try to do it in Arkansas.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

A snow goose in your hand for a picture is going to look the same whether you jump shot em', pass shot em', or decoyed em' and its going to taste the same whether you jump shot em' pass shot em' or decoyed em' 
Adam :2cents:


----------



## 280IM

As your name suggest do you guide snow goose hunters? 280


----------



## adam

i would love to decay snow geese and not have to crawl in a field for hours until i get close enought to shoot them the problem is i can't afford to buy 500 dekes so unless everyone that doesnt want me do jump snows sends me a few hundred bucks im going to keep hunting them the only way i can afford

quit *****ing about the way i hunt

ps i always ask for permission b4 i hunt


----------



## malspeck

I haven't hunted geese in 14 years (now this was back in Louisiana and I was 18 then), but when I did it was illegal to crawl geese. Those game wardens were always Johnny-on-the-spot. Did the laws change since the spring hunting was allowed? There's no easy answer I can see for this thread by the posts here. I guess as long as the geese tear up the tundras the lawmakers will let anything go. Hell you even use electronic calls. I know I sound ancient but I've only duck hunted in the last 14 years, so I have alot of catch up to do as far as goose hunting. ND is a good place to start again. Good Luck in resolving the issue at large!


----------



## Travery

Just when a guy thinks this topic is about to go away and make its way down the board, somebody chimes in with some truly moving information. Nice :roll:


----------



## h2ofwlr

You mean like your post Travery? Talk about calling the kettle black :roll: :rollin:

Lighten up on our friends in the armed forces, eh? :wink:


----------



## malspeck

Travery said:


> Just when a guy thinks this topic is about to go away and make its way down the board, somebody chimes in with some truly moving information. Nice :roll:


I'm glad your touched by my story. I'll make sure I bump this post every day to make you happy just to tell you hi. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Travery

I was refering to the post above yours, Malspeck! The first one on this topic after the 11 day lull.
This one...



adam said:


> i would love to decay snow geese and not have to crawl in a field for hours until i get close enought to shoot them the problem is i can't afford to buy 500 dekes so unless everyone that doesnt want me do jump snows sends me a few hundred bucks im going to keep hunting them the only way i can afford
> 
> quit b*tching about the way i hunt
> 
> ps i always ask for permission b4 i hunt


I was simply in awe that someone dug up an old thread for the reason they did. I honestly hadn't even read yours! I should have been more specific. I am sorry.


----------



## 280IM

Take it easy on he is from Minn. he don't know anybetter


----------



## malspeck

Travery said:


> I was refering to the post above yours, Malspeck! The first one on this topic after the 11 day lull.
> This one...
> 
> 
> 
> adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to decay snow geese and not have to crawl in a field for hours until i get close enought to shoot them the problem is i can't afford to buy 500 dekes so unless everyone that doesnt want me do jump snows sends me a few hundred bucks im going to keep hunting them the only way i can afford
> 
> quit b*tching about the way i hunt
> 
> ps i always ask for permission b4 i hunt
> 
> 
> 
> I was simply in awe that someone dug up an old thread for the reason they did. I honestly hadn't even read yours! I should have been more specific. I am sorry.
Click to expand...

My apology for jumping the gun  I was going off of h2ofwlr's comments. Anyway, :beer:


----------



## Travery

Malspeck... PM me if you are ever looking for some decoying action this spring. I always have room in my spread. :beer:


----------



## cbass

best way to hunt snows is to watch where they go to water at night and SNEAK up to waters edge before the sun comes up, once legal shooting time comes mow them *****es down. We are supposed to be killing them right, no matter how you do it the end result is the same, to each his own.

oops porky isn't going to like that. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

I would not say that is the best way to "hunt" them but its a good way to kill them. Like you said too each his own. I'll stick in the dekes!! 8)


----------



## h2ofwlr

cbass said:


> best way to hunt snows is to watch where they go to water at night and SNEAK up to waters edge before the sun comes up, once legal shooting time comes mow them *****es down. We are supposed to be killing them right, no matter how you do it the end result is the same, to each his own.


Well there is 2 things I'll say about that. Either you have never even done it and just a wannabee, or you do not care if you break the law. I'll explain-often there are other species of geese and ducks mixed in with them on the roost. So when you are "mowing them down" as you say, you are also mowing down species that are out of season. I have seen the "aftermath" of ducks, Specks and Honkers laying dead in the water when I could not figure out why they disappeared after I was patterning them for a couple of days a few years back. 
uke:


----------

